# "Terrier Back Talk"...



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok...the conversation went something like this:

"Lucy, you can _not_ have any of my dinner. Now go lie down!" 

And this was my little "angel's" response:



Ya know...if she wasn't so da*n cute...:uhoh: 

(BTW...she _was_ made to lay down afterwards )


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sassy little backtalker!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Lucy is such a cutie!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Lucy, you are such a mess! I have some just like her, think they are 10 ft tall and bullet proof. Mine are never fed anything from the table, but still feel they must sit at our feet and stare at our forks as we eat! If we move them to another room, they cry like they are being killed. Rotten, they are all completely rotten. 

Still, non of mine have crawled up and slept on Kye or Coop like Lucy does Chance. Love that picture of she, Chance and the cats all on the bed. Also liked the two you used to post with Lucy's hair straight up and Chance below. Cracked me up!! And shared with all the gals at work. Both dogs the same color and at quick glance looks like a golden with a really bad hair day..LOVE IT!! Chance must have the patience of an Angel. 

Keep the pictures coming Karen - Love them!


----------

